
Think you have nothing to hide? Filmmaker Marc Meillassoux says think again - stockkid
https://protonmail.com/blog/disappear-film-marc-meillassoux-interview/
======
ncmncm
Surveillance is always and everywhere about extortion. It's the central
activity of both espionage and "law enforcement", indistinguishable from
organized crime.

If you have "nothing to hide", how about your parents, children, siblings,
friends, spouse? Can a threat to one of them motivate you to violate a trust /
abuse a power? That is what an extortionist relies on, and makes them
interested in dirt. Protections under law (US Bill of Rights etc.) are of no
interest to extortionists, even when they do work for a government.

If your child is threatened, would you testify (falsely, if necessary) against
your friend? Embezzle? Reveal a password? Leave a certain door unlocked? There
is no limit to the elaboration once somebody has an in.

